# Wie bekomm ich die Schuhsohle Wasserdicht ???



## Beerchen (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute ...
Sorry falls es die Frage schon mal gab, aber die SuFu hat mir leider nicht sehr geholfen  


Also darum geht's ...

Hab mir neue MTB-Schuhe zugelegt ...

Um an den neuen Schuhen die Cleats montieren zu können, muß man an der Sohle eine Gummiplatte entfernen (abreißen) und eine Metallplatte mit den Befestigungslöchern unter die Einlegesohle legen.

Soweit so gut ... die Cleats hab ich befestigt ... passt ...  

*Aber !!!*  Die Schuhsohlen sind nicht mehr Wasserdicht !!!  
Die Metallplatte schließt die Langlöcher in der Gummisohle nicht ganz dicht. 
Außerdem befinden sich in der Metallplatte je 4 Befestigungslöcher, von denen ich für die Shimano-Cleats nur je 2 benötige. 

Wie soll ich die Schuhsohle jetzt dicht bekommen  vielleicht mit SILIKON  
oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee


----------



## Tifftoff (20. Juli 2006)

Ich hab Gewebeklebeband innen draufgeklebt. da gibts auch solche Aufkleber, die man innen reinklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2006)

Genau: Entweder Textilklebeband von innen oder diese Aufkleber, die glaube ich den Cleats mal beilagen.


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juli 2006)

Tifftoff schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> da gibts auch solche Aufkleber, die man innen reinklebt
> ...





			
				wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> oder diese Aufkleber, die glaube ich den Cleats mal beilagen
> ...


OK ... Danke ... 
werd dann mal vorübergehend mit'm Textilklebeband abdichten  

Und die Aufkleber ...
wie heißen die genau?
und wo bekomm ich die?

Bei den Cleats war'n jedenfalls keine dabei, und bei den Schuhen auch nicht


----------



## aquarace (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir gestern die MT50 von Shimano geholt.
War auch sehr verwundert!!! über das abkleben.
Aber bei mir sind 2 Aufkleber im Karton gewesen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juli 2006)

aquarace schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich habe mir gestern die MT50 von Shimano geholt.
> War auch sehr verwundert!!! über das abkleben.
> Aber bei mir sind 2 Aufkleber im Karton gewesen.
> ...


Tja ... 
hätt ich nicht so krumme Flossen  ,
hätten die Shimano-Schuhe gepasst,
und das Problem mit den Aufklebern wär garnicht erst aufgetreten. 

Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wonach ich suchen muss ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

Stimmt, die Klebe-Dinger waren vor Urzeiten mal bei einem Paar Shimano-Tretern dabei.

Keine Sorge Du hast aber nichts verpasst, denn die Shimanos waren von der Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit her echt das schlechteste Fahrradschuhwerk, was mir bisher untergekommen ist.

Seitdem nur nehme ich nur noch Lake oder Sidi...


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

silikon, wie oben schon erwähnt.

wenn du kein silikon aus dem baumarkt hast, kannst du auch z.B. neoprenkleber nehmen; halt irgendwas, was abdichtet und nicht spröde wird (sonst reisst's und ist wieder undicht).

nachteil: cleats lassen sich kaum verstellen anschliessend. 
vorteil: dicht für immer. 

am besten von innen reinschmieren - die brandsohle lässt sich bei den meisten schuhe einfach hochklappen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> silikon, wie oben schon erwähnt.
> 
> nachteil: cleats lassen sich kaum verstellen anschliessend.



Auf Grund der genannten Nachteile ist Silikon für mich eindeutig die schlechtere Alternative ggü. Klebeband von innen.

Klebeband funzt genauso gut!


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

aber wenn die dinger einmal korrekt sitzen, gibts keinen grund, da rumzufrickeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

und was ist, wenn die Cleats abgenutzt sind? Dann kann ich da erst das Silikon rauspobeln. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon beide Alternativen ausprobiert. Klebeband funktioniert besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

wieso?
du schmierst ja nicht das gewinde voll, sondern drehst die schrauben raus und neue cleats / neue schrauben rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

* Seufz * natürlich nicht aufs Gewinde.

Silikon wirkt aber wie Kleber, kann ein netter Spass sein, die alten Cleats da rauszuprockeln.

Nochmal: Ich habe im Laufe meines doch schon recht langen Radler-Lebens beide Methoden ausprobiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Klebeband völlig ausreicht.

Aber jeder so wie er meint ... ;-)


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

ich bin da auch emotional vollkommen neutral, 
aber offensichtlich hab ich ne methode, da silikon draufzuschmieren, dass die cleats davon unbeeindruckt bleiben. 
nur witzig, dass das klebeband sich bei mir löst und das silikon bisher nie ein problem war. 

vielleicht gelten auf meinem planeten andere naturgesetze. 
wurscht.


----------



## pisskopp (21. Juli 2006)

Bei mir kommt auch Wasser oben in den Schuh...

Was nun ?


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

raus aus dem planschbecken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nur witzig, dass das klebeband sich bei mir löst und das silikon bisher nie ein problem war.



Vielleicht doch nicht Tesafilm nehmen  



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht gelten auf meinem planeten andere naturgesetze.
> wurscht.



Wahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevan (22. Juli 2006)

> Bei mir kommt auch Wasser oben in den Schuh...

Besser zielen!


Ansonsten kann ich Silikon auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------

